# 12 voltios o 110 para "el trencito de la alegria"



## BUSHELL (May 28, 2008)

Un amigo se gana la vida recreando niños en el "Trencito de la alegria", que no es más que un viejo Land Rover que hala un tren de cinco vagoncitos, donde van los niños, sentados, gritando de felices y viendo todo y escuchando sus canciones favoritas.
Hasta ahí, todo bien. Pero resulta que mi amigo, para hacer mas llamativo su tren, le puso lamparas fluorescentes de 110 VAC (suman unos 240W), por lo que, sin mas análisis, se compró una Planta Electrica a combustible (las que usan en los campos donde no hay todavia energia electrica). De ahí saca los 110 VAC, que necesita para alimentar todas las luces. Esto conlleva a un consumo de gasolina (Nafta) y aun ruido infernal y a un peligro latente, pues las plantas esas son estacionarias y creo que no estan diseñadas para estar en movimiento.
Ahora está pensando en comprar un amplificador a 110, para que su musica  "suene mejor" y alimentarlo de la susodicha planta).
Sé que existen otras formas de alimentar las luces esas, usando un 555 y un sencillo circuito, para alcanzar el voltaje AC necesario.... o usar un Inversor DC AC. El argumenta que no puede usar un inversor, pues las pocas revoluciones con que tiene que mantener el motor, le impiden obtener una luz potente.
Además, dice que cuando tiene su auto parado, usando su autoestereo a 12v, se le descarga rápidamente la bateria y los niños sin musica no se alegran, se aburren, se van y no pagan.  

Quisiera escuchar sus opiniones al respecto, teniendo en cuanta que el "Trencito de la Alegría" no sobrepasa los 20 kmh, por lo tanto el regimen del motor es bajísimo.

¿Es posible, mediante algún truco, que la batería sea capaz de alimentar Luces Fluorescentes, Luces Estroboscopicias, Baliza y Musica, sin morir en el intento?

O desde el punto de vista práctico y facilista, ¿es correcto que siga con su planta electrica de combustible?

Para la musica, yo estoy por recomendarle un amplificador de 12V. Pero él me va a decir que la batería se "muere" por ir tan bajo de revoluciones.

Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2008)

hola, mira hay fluorescentes de 12v, si te interesa yo hacia las plaquetas y tengo aun, si vive en argentina y cerca de once nos contactamos .

240w e 12v es unos 20 amper de CC.

Primero: la bateria que tiene quizas este for fai por eso se le muere pronto

segundo en vez de haberse comprado ese generador por que no se compro una bateria secundaria para ese fin y listo ? buena, de marca y de 80 o 100 a/h 

bateria secundaria:
se supone que tiene ese trencito una "base" ....si esta 10 hs todos lso dias a 20 Km/h con esa musica y los pendejos a los gritos.........va anecesitar un medico.

asi que si tiene una base donde haya un enchufe solo tiene que tirar u cable y cuando descansa la recarga a esa bateria , te puedo dar cargadores superfaciles .

si esta en el medio de la luna y solo anda a 20Km/h......perdio, pero ponele que ande efectivamente unas horas, bueno , calculas esa bateria para que te rinda y listo, y la cargas cuando vas a tu casa y en el trayecto a mil por hora para sacarte la pereza del tencito   

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

Por que no utilizar un SAU/UPC de ordenador con ligeras modificaciones deberian andar bien, ademas al ser un sistema regulado aunque la tension del motor sea baja la electronica ya se ocupara de que este estable.

Hay sais de estoy bastante baratos y fcilmente te dan mas de 400W, si ademas garantizas una buena ventilacion deberian irte bien.

Ojo puede ser necesario alguna modificacion minima,como unos diodos antiretorno y un sistema de arranque...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

Si tu amigo ya reformo tanto, que siga reformando

1) Agregar OTRO alternador al motor del tren con una relacion de multiplicacion de RPM mayor, (Mas vueltas del alternador a mismo regimen de motor) preferentemente de 24V
2) Agregar 2 baterias cargadas por este otro alternador (24V).

¿ Y para que todo esto ?
Independisas el sistema electrico de arranque del vehiculo del consumo del resto, no quedas sin electricidad para el arranque

Con la bateria secundaria alimentas un inversor para los equipos de 110VCA y los componentes de 12 V (Parte de una bateria y parte de la otra bateria)

¿ Y por que 24V ? 
Siempre sera mas facil elevar de 24VCC a 110VCA que de 12 a 110


----------



## BUSHELL (May 29, 2008)

Gracias.
El tren hace recorridos de 1 hora, se detiene unos 20 minutos para atraer los niños y todo debe estar iluminado y sonando. Y arranca otra vez. Esto 4 veces cada noche.
Eliminando el generador a combustible, que es lo  que quiero, habría que poner mas baterias. 
Teniendo mas baterias, se puede implementar que la iluminación se haga con los circuitos que dice *Fernandob*, pero a 110 (todos los que aparecen en la red son para tubos de 220, tienen un circuito a 110, por ahí?).
*Tiopepe123*: Vos decís una UPS? Pero es que trabajan a 110, no a 12. Entendí mal? Aclarame please, quiza tu idea sea buena...
De acuerdo con las ayudas hasta ahora, me inclino por poner mas baterias e iluminar y sonorizar todo con 12V.
La idea de* Fogonazo* de implementar un segundo alternador para cargar una o dos baterias mas, parece viable, e independizar el circuito de arranque. Es un alternador con la polea mas chica, creo, preferiblemente a 24 v (no sabia que existian a 24). Pero...¿no será mejor no usar inversor y con la otra bateria, alimentar todo a 12 v? Porqué inversor?

Y... si conseguimos otro alternador a 12, ¿pueden compartir la misma GND, o sea el chasis del Land Rover?
Con un alternador a 24, se pueden poner dos baterías de 12 en serie, verdad?

Gracias por las ideas.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 29, 2008)

Por aquí encontré este aparatito, para manejar una segunda batería...quizá por aquí es el camino
Qué opinan?
http://www.roulot.es/index.php?page...8&category_id=107&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=1

y cambiando el viejo alternador por uno de los modernos de 150 A.

Veremos. Sigo escuchando opinions.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

Como mas tension menor corriente y por tanto menos perdidas y mas manejable a nivel de interuptores , encuches y demas.

 A mas cacharros mas perdidas y mayor consumo.

Los camiones no utilizan alternadores de 24V?

En principio las fuentes initerumpidas de los pc utilizan baterias, si las subtituyes por unas grandotas de choche deberia andar y por españa son economicas, puedes encontrarlas por unos 60€ la mas sencilla o irte a un chatarrero.

En españa cuando la bateria es vieja cambian todo el cacharro por que vale mas el tiempo del tecnico+bateria que uno de nuevo


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2008)

analicemonos decian los monos. 

1hora 20 minutos por 4 = 5 horas.
5 horas por 20 amper = 100 amper hora.

busquemos opciones:
sigo con 110 v asi que necesito :
1 A >>>> o el generador de 12vcc a 110vca 
1 B >>>> el que tenes  a nafta.

1 A ---- como hablamos de cambiar digamos que usas el 1 A asi que tenes que hacerte un inverter , aparato electronico que el dia que se te pinche se te fue la alegria del trencito.
podes en caso de falla volver al aparato ese de nafta si lo tenes ahi.....sino no .

 2 A >>>> bajo a 12vcc o 24 vcc que basicamente es igual, si queres comprate una bateria de 120 A/H o 2 de 60 A/h y las pones en serie, y si, podes usar el negativo comun a todas.

usas baterias y fluorescentes de 12vcc o 24vcc calculale que las plaquetas o reactancias te salen unos 15 a 20 $ c/u .......recien veo que estas en colombia.....un poco lejos (yo o vos ?)  


*ventajas y desventajas *

1 A ---- 
tenes que hacerte un inverter , aparato electronico que el dia que se te pinche se te fue la alegria del trencito.
tenes 110vca en el tren , peligro de electrocucion.
dependes de las baterias........
a mi me parece KK

1 B ---
tenes 110v peligro
usa nagfta: ruido y olor pero le pones mas nafta y sigue andando.

2 A ---
tiene baterias, silencioso y no peligro.
solo tenes que usar cable mas gordo donde haga falta  (no vas a gastar millones, no es el central park, es el trencito).
si no cargaste las baterias cagaste.
si se te quemo un fluorescente pones una lampara provisoria .

en fin.....si a la noche el auto duerme en el taller, galpon o lo que sea te podes hacer un cargador bueno y barato , ni tiene que tener carga automatica.
trabaja 5 horas mas 2 de huevo, mas 2 de viaje son 9 hs.
asi que descansa en el taller 15 hs, tiempo para recargar esos 100 a/h , necesitas una carga de 7 amper hora , con un transformador adecuado, unos diodos y nada mas lo haces.
y si andas con el auto unas horas rapido con un switch pones a que el alternador le distribuya carga a esas baterias (solo si son de 12v no conexion 24v) .

en fin, para mi la opcion 1 A es malisima si te deshaces del generador de nafta como respaldo.

me parece o seguir con lo que estas o pasarte a la opcion 2 .


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2008)

hola al apratito ese no le veo sentido y es carisimo .

vos decis que mientras trabajas vas lento y no cargas mucho la bateria ......
listo, deja solo la del auto, nada mas.

cuando terminas de trabajar si vas a andar duro o si vos decidis que queres cargar la secundaria (12v) con solo una llave las unis.

si no queres unirlas o la bateria secundaria es un par (24v) entonces no pones ninguna llave, simplemente la bateria secundaria se recarga en la base con el cargador.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 30, 2008)

Clarísimo y decidido.

Todo a 12V. No ruido, no peligro, no humo, etc. Es un problema al que se han enfrentado los aficionados a las caravanas, que tienen TV, heladeras, etc.
Y lo han solucionado con la instalacion de baterias auxiliares, parece, y paneles soleres y demas artilugios.
Creo entender que un alternador moderno de 12v, es mejor, pues entrega cerca de 150A, y me imagino que a baja RPM, entregará algo similar a lo que entrega el viejo alternador del Land Rover (que no es original tampoco  ) a maxima revolución.

Despues estudiar un poco, como dices, es facil conectar y desconectar la baterias auxiliares con un arreglo similar (solo similar):
http://www.bcae1.com/images/swfs/isolatorall.swf

Bien dices que es completamente innecesario el aparatito ese electronico, que puse en un mensaje anterior. Trabaja mediante comparar voltajes, no debe ser complejo. Pero descartado.

Ahora, intentaré encontrar circuitos para tubos fluorescentes de 110 alimentados con 12V. Me imagino que los circuitos de 220 no sirven en mi pais. Qué discriminación, abundan en la red circuitos a 220  

Ah, pero no descarto la idea de *tiopepe*, de ensayar una UPS pero con baterias de auto. Quiza sea buena opcion por lo menos para el nuevo amplificador de 110 V, pues no confio en la regulación del generador Honda a gasolina. Su electronica interna, asegurara una entrega constante de 110, y si va conectado a la bateria, pues no hay problema con la autonomia.

pd/Todos los paises deberian estar a 110v  

Gracias a todos los que posteron. Ah!, el trencito, también le dicen las malas lenguas, el "Tren de la Muerte" y ahora entiendo porqué.

Ahora mi trabajo sera convencer al terco del dueño, para que venda el generador.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2008)

Si haces todo a 12V necesitas un convertidor para cada tubo fluorecente.
Si te armas un inversor 12VCC-110VCA (O UPS), puedes colocar en forma directa lamparas de bajo consumo.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si haces todo a 12V necesitas un convertidor para cada tubo fluorecente.


Si, Creo que encontre este:
http://www.tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm
Ojalá funcione, tan solo cambiando el transformador, por uno de 110VAC


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si te armas un inversor 12VCC-110VCA (O UPS), puedes colocar en forma directa lamparas de bajo consumo.


Ojalá tuviera el conocimiento. Busqué, pero hasta ahora no encontré sino uno de Pablín, que me han dicho que de ahí no funciona casi nada. Así que no me arriesgo.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm

Pero podría ser...son tan solo 6 tubos de 20W cada uno.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2008)

El esquema del link parece correcto.

Respecto al inversor, busca en el foro hay varios esquemas


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

hola,leí el tema y creo que lo mejor sería armar unos panelitos con esas lamparas que traen 30 leds cada uno y no consumen casi nada,además de ser económicos.
yo hice un sisterma alternativo en mi casa por los cortes de luz y adapté el simple circuito para 12 volt,le saqué las 2 baterias y el sistema automatico,tengo bastante buena luz en cada habitacion o conexion,2 pantallitas de esas en cada una,8 lugares en total y solo consumo algo así como 7 amper en toda la casa,si estan todas encendidas.No se si llegue tarde,para la idea,sino puede serles util .
saludos 
redservimax


----------

